# Blending with Mangrove Jacks M15 Empire Ale



## CyberAle (10/10/17)

Hi all,

I am looking to brew some sort of strong ale with M15 Empire Ale I recently bought. From my understanding it is just a rebranding of Mangrove Jack's Newcastle Brown ale yeast. I also understand that Newcastle Brown has rather low attenuation. Has anyone had any success with blending this yeast with some other neutral ale yeast to achieve a higher attenuation but also keep some of the characteristics of the Empire Ale. I wanna brew a Strong Christmas ale and I really wanna capture that Dark Raisins and Fruit flavour this Ale strain supposedly creates.

Cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/10/17)

I've read some reviews here that say the M15 isn't as estery as the description would have you think.

I don't honestly know, but I have one English Pale that has finished fermenting with it, and I just need to get around to bottling it. I can report on that basis, when the time comes.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (10/10/17)

CyberAle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to brew some sort of strong ale with M15 Empire Ale I recently bought. From my understanding it is just a rebranding of Mangrove Jack's Newcastle Brown ale yeast. I also understand that Newcastle Brown has rather low attenuation. Has anyone had any success with blending this yeast with some other neutral ale yeast to achieve a higher attenuation but also keep some of the characteristics of the Empire Ale. I wanna brew a Strong Christmas ale and I really wanna capture that Dark Raisins and Fruit flavour this Ale strain supposedly creates.
> 
> Cheers


Maybe have a look at M42 https://mangrovejacks.com/products/new-world-strong-ale-m42-yeast-10g


----------



## hoppy2B (10/10/17)

M15 is rated at 8% abv
M42 is rated at 12% abv


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/10/17)

M42 I've used in bog standard IPAs, very attenuative, very clean, leaves hops and flavour in place, and does its job very quickly.


----------



## technobabble66 (10/10/17)

I've also used M42 - v happy with it. Ditto to LRG's comments. Worked very well in a pacific ale & 2 APAs. 
Not used M15 in comparative beers, so hard to say how it compares to M42. 

Have also used M44 (but not in the same recipes as M42) - also good, but suspect I prefer the way M42 finishes. Need to do a proper comparison at some stage.


----------



## hoppy2B (11/10/17)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I've read some reviews here that say the M15 isn't as estery as the description would have you think.
> 
> I don't honestly know, but I have one English Pale that has finished fermenting with it, and I just need to get around to bottling it. I can report on that basis, when the time comes.



I look forward to that report. I was considering getting some M15 but was slightly put off by one or two reports that it produces a slight amount of sulphur. Aside from that it is meant to highlight hop character well.

The original poster could add some dex for better attenuation and to promote esters. No need to mix with another yeast.


----------

